
Why people overuse the E.R. (And increase the cost of health care) - iamelgringo
http://www.slate.com/id/2199645/?GT1=38001
======
time_management
At this point, I don't know how anyone can not admit that the U.S. healthcare
system is an epic fail, and that we're long overdue to go universal.

One of the reasons doctors are "over-booked" is that they have to spend a
inordinate amount of time fighting with these scumbag insurance companies just
to get properly paid. Some top-notch Manhattan doctors won't even take insured
patients-- cash only. As more doctors opt out of insurance, we're headed
toward a three-tier healthcare system, with the uninsured at the bottom, the
insured in the middle, and the very wealthy (self-insured) at the top.

The interesting reversal is in the fact that, decades ago, the AMA spoke out
against "socialized medicine", fearing that, if doctors became government
employees, their compensation would decline. Now, the AMA is coming out in
favor of universal healthcare, because it turns out that the insurance
scumbags are eroding doctors' remuneration more than government ever could.

~~~
DanHulton
Citation? I don't necessarily disbelieve, but I want to read more.

~~~
time_management
(Edited, 5:46 pm)

Are you asking me to cite my claims about the AMA or about Manhattan doctors
not accepting insurance?

On the AMA:

Here's a record put out by the AMA in 1961, starring Ronald Reagan, against
"socialized medicine": <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRdLpem-AAs>

In 2007: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1EG-I3QnCk>

On doctors not participating with health plans: this is from personal
experience. I had a rash of health problems six months ago and found that many
doctors wouldn't see me unless I was willing to pay in cash. I would have to
turn around and ask for reimbursement from the insurance company, which they
might deny, since I sought the services of a non-participating doctor.

It makes sense that a doctor would not want to participate with insurance
plans, if he's able to get enough work without doing so. Insurance companies
add hassle, sometimes deny payment for stupid reasons, and generally wear up a
doctor's time and patience.

------
patrickg-zill
No statistics are quoted, which greatly weakens the argument.

In my experience, the ER are where illegals go, knowing that they will not be
charged. This can be shown because in states where illegal immigration is
discouraged, the load on the ER goes down.

In addition, whenever the police pick up someone who is homeless because of
drug or alcohol abuse, who is showing any signs of illness, they will take him
to the ER. Since such a person is always homeless, and often sick, he will
visit the ER several times in the course of a year.

~~~
omouse
Only anecdotal evidence provided, which greatly weakens your argument.

